
A Random Walk Down Sand Hill Road - t23
https://tomtunguz.com/a-random-walk-down-sand-hill-road/
======
dstroot
“A random selection of words for a title that may or may not describe an
article promoting a book about models, but I’m a VC so I have to work in the
fact I’m on Sand Hill road. ps - my assistant really wrote this.”

------
elliotec
Is this a book review? What does the title have to do with the article? The
content here is out of context and confusing.

~~~
lisper
> Is this a book review?

Yes, for this book:

[https://www.amazon.com/Model-Thinker-What-Need-
Know/dp/04650...](https://www.amazon.com/Model-Thinker-What-Need-
Know/dp/0465094627)

> What does the title have to do with the article?

Nothing. It's a click-baity allusion to this famous book:

[https://www.amazon.com/Random-Walk-Down-Wall-
Street/dp/03933...](https://www.amazon.com/Random-Walk-Down-Wall-
Street/dp/0393330338)

